# oil



## dan0522 (Jul 2, 2006)

hey after looking around i found that you can run a variety of oils in the 1.8t motor. but i havnt found anyone that has used this specific one.
it is mobil 1 turbo diesel 5w-40 synthetic motor oil....it meets the sj and api standards i was wondering if i would be able to run it in my car being that it says it is for turbo diesel. is there anything diffetent in that oil that would hurt my car?
i currently use mobil 1 5w-30 synthetic
thanks ahead of time


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: oil (dan0522)*

There is a huge list in the oil forum. I use 0w40 Mobile One Synthetic. It doesnt say diesel turbo, just European Car Formula or something like that. There are tons of oil you could use. I pick mine up at the wal-mart or k-mart. I wish they sold it as a jug instead of getting 5 quart bottles.


----------



## greendubbin (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: oil (VWGolfA4)*

i have been using the mobil 1 5w-40 turbo diesel truck oil for the past year in my car. It has worked great for me and i figured as long as it was the same weight its fine. so go for it


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: oil (dan0522)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan0522* »_hey after looking around i found that you can run a variety of oils in the 1.8t motor. but i havnt found anyone that has used this specific one.
it is mobil 1 turbo diesel 5w-40 synthetic motor oil....it meets the sj and api standards i was wondering if i would be able to run it in my car being that it says it is for turbo diesel. is there anything diffetent in that oil that would hurt my car?
i currently use mobil 1 5w-30 synthetic
thanks ahead of time

It will be better for your engine


----------



## dan0522 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: oil (GT17V)*

thank you


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It will be better for your engine

please explain
i thought that oil specified for diesel had different formulation of a few compounds (like sulfur, etc)


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

diesel oils would have more additives to neutralize acids. Example: sulfur in fuels creates sulfuric acid in the oil. 
They have the robust additive package to deal with heavier loading from shear to a lot of boost.
since they have to deal with soot, has more detergents to suspend the soot, which can create more wear.


----------

